# Need Help With Nova Extreme 36" 4x39 T5HO Light



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up a used 36" Nova Extreme T5HO Light at a thrift store and need some help figuring it out. Got it for $40, but missed the 46 gallon bow front tank for $20 that it obviously came with! It has 4 39 watt lights and 3 moon lights on 2 switches and an adapter. It also has a separate fan. The lights in it are 2 10000k, and 2 6700k, no actinics. I am using it on my freshwater discus tank with some live plants. Will these bulbs do a good job for them as is, or should I get others? If I get them on timers, how should I run them? Any help appreciated!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I would run the two 6700k and get rid of the 10000k.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

The 10000 K are fine and you can run the setup as is (2 6700 K and 2 10000 K). No need to waste money and buy 2 more 6700 k bulb. Plants are not as finicky with that as you think. There are other factors in play as well so don't get too hung up on light spectrum. 4 bulbs is quite a bit of light though so be careful with algae.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> The 10000 K are fine and you can run the setup as is (2 6700 K and 2 10000 K). No need to waste money and buy 2 more 6700 k bulb. Plants are not as finicky with that as you think. There are other factors in play as well so don't get too hung up on light spectrum. 4 bulbs is quite a bit of light though so be careful with algae.


I totally agree with the above ^^. Actinics are useless in freshwater applications.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

